# Which exposed hammer semi-auto?



## goatspeed (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a revolver guy. I like their accuracy and dependability. I like the control you get with them. There is no safety to consider not working in a pinch. I have control of the hammer, and I can go from quick fire mode (double action) to pistol sniper mode (single action) at a whim. I love my revolvers, but the ones I like are too big to carry. I don't like double action only revolvers, although they seem to be what everyone is recommending to me for carry revolvers.

So, I'm thinking of getting a semi auto for carry purposes. I'm only looking at ones with exposed hammers. That rules out Glocks and XD's and the like. The exposed hammer pistols I've shot are a 1911 colt model, and a sig p226. I liked both, and I liked the ability to chamber up a cartridge, and reset the hammer. I was accurate enough with both pistols. They were 45acp and 40sw respectively, but I'm not so concerned with caliber as I am with getting the right gun.

So, what do you folks think of 1911's vs a sig pistol? Not trying to start any holy wars. I think the trimness of the 1911 makes it a better C&C pistol. I liked firing the sig better, and it aimed better for me. What kind of considerations would I have with magazines with both these guns in terms of spring compression. I understand that I don't want to load up a clip and leave it loaded for a year straight. I figure with either, I would have a few clips and I'd switch to a new one each week. Is that reasonable?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Either one will work. Just get the one that fits your hand the best and points well. Then you can fight about caliber.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Either one will work, just depends on what you want. I personally prefer Sigs.

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

There are only two types of autos, 1911 45ACP's, then every thing else.....


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like both, but I think that what ever you think feels best is what you should cary. Invest in a good holster. A good fitting holster will both hide the gun, as well as distrobute the whight of the gun for a more comfortable day. With the right holster I can cary a kimber bp10 13round clip consealed quite comfortably. I am 5' 8" and 185lbs.


----------



## goatspeed (Apr 9, 2007)

After much holding, more firing, I've determined I like the feel of the Sig better, but I won't be able to conceal it how I want. A compact handle 1911 like a Kimber Ultra in any style fits much better in my boot. I have a 5" S&W 627 that fits in my boot just as well as a P226. I love the gun..might just have to get one down the road. Is it silly to go with a gun based on fit and concealability? I'd imagine that's kinda normal. A guy can get used to a gun if you shoot it long enough.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No, that's not silly. In fact, fit is more important than all else. You can comfortably conceal & carry most handguns with the right holster, but if it doesn't fit, you likely won't be able to handle and hit with it effectively.

I personally use a full sized Kimber Raptor 45ACP off-duty....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 1911 GI. Im not a big guy (6 foot 150 pounds), but can conceal it very nicely in the small of my back upside down (grip up) with my "custom" holster. Their slim design is nice for skinnier guys like myself.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

If the size of the 226 is an issue, maybe consider the 239 in 40 cal. Streamline and a real shooter. You will lose capacity, but the size tradeoff for concealing is worth it. And as stated before many... many times, 1911s in all various sizes are hard to argue against.

Good luck

Gunny


----------



## goatspeed (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I decided to go with a Sig p229. It feels like the p226, and I shoot as well with it. The gun just reeks of quality. I really love it so far. I think I should eventually get a compact 1911 eventually to diversify my carry options. Plus it will give me the option to buy american again as I feel a little guilty here buying an import.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Great choice! I have a 229 in 40 S&W. Also have a 220 in 45ACP. Carry them both on and off duty depending on my mood. Love them both.

huntin1


----------

